# Credible BJJ schools in Minnesota...



## Makalakumu (Mar 5, 2005)

I've done quite a bit of research and visited a few dojos across the state.  I'm wondering if there is ANY credible BJJ in Minnesota.  Does anyone have any resources they could point me too???


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 6, 2005)

Greg Nelson runs a top notch school in the twin cities.

http://mmaacombatzone.com/

 Sean Sherk trains there among others. Greg is a Pedro Sauer black belt and by reputation a very good teacher.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 6, 2005)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> Greg Nelson runs a top notch school in the twin cities.
> 
> http://mmaacombatzone.com/
> 
> Sean Sherk trains there among others. Greg is a Pedro Sauer black belt and by reputation a very good teacher.


I second this.  Attended their tournament - among the best run anywhere and students seem top notch.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Maybe Baytor would know....sounds familiar as to what he does. TW


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 6, 2005)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> Greg Nelson runs a top notch school in the twin cities.
> 
> http://mmaacombatzone.com/
> 
> Sean Sherk trains there among others. Greg is a Pedro Sauer black belt and by reputation a very good teacher.



Thanks.  I've trained with Mr. Greg Nelson's students and with Mr. Rick Faye's.  Both schools have produced some phenomenal martial artists.  I know that there are two of Mr. Faye's students up in the Twin Ports.  I have trained with them both.  I'm looking for someone who teaches BJJ though...and I'm hoping that Mr. Nelson isn't the only one who is qualified to do that in the entire state.


----------

